# "Dein iLvl ist zu niedrig"



## Erdnusskopf (8. März 2011)

Du kennst den oben genannten Satz nicht? Sei froh darüber!

Ich habe vor einem Monat nach 9 Monatiger Abwesenheit wieder mit WoW angefangen und meinen Char (Mage) innerhalb weniger Tage auf Stufe 85 gebracht. Danach normaler Ablauf: Instanzen ohne Ende!

Jetzt habe ich seit etwa zwei Wochen ein iLvl von 343, volle Verzauberung (bis auf Kopf und Rücken; ohne Malstromkristallen natürlich!), beste Sockelungen und natürlich habe ich auch jedes Item umgeschmiedet. Und trotzdem habe ich von den Raids erst Argaloth 10/25 gesehen. Bei Anfragen für andere Raids kriege ich immer den oben zitierten Satz um die Ohren geknallt. Wie haben die jetzt aktiven Raider denn damals angefangen? Argaloth 10/25 so oft gelegt, bis das Equip passend war? Mich stimmt es traurig, dass immer nur perfekte Chars mit einem iLvl >350 mitgenommen werden. Ich möchte doch auch was vom Endcontest sehen! 

Und ja, ich hätte jetzt gerne etwas Käse zum Whine.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (8. März 2011)

Mit Heros und Rufbelohnungen kommst du locker auf 350. Anfangs wärst du mit 343 auch nich zu Argaloth gekommen.


----------



## Kerbe (8. März 2011)

Habe den PvP Boss auch schon mit 2 grünen items gelegt so schwer ist er nicht


----------



## Valtina (8. März 2011)

Ruf und Punkte farmen sowie eine selbstgeschneiderte Hose brachten 7 Epix... bin damit auf 351 mit meiner Mage gekommen


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (8. März 2011)

mein schurke hat den mit richtigem gammelequip gelegt, war nicht mal in ner hero davor ... und war trotzdem 3ter im damage ... ich weis nicht was ihr habt ...


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

Bau dir hatl selber ne Gruppe auf..ist ja nicht so schwer. UNd wie oben schon beschrieben kommt man knapp auf die 350 ohne einmal Raiden gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. März 2011)

Nottingham schrieb:


> mein schurke hat den mit richtigem gammelequip gelegt, war nicht mal in ner hero davor ... und war trotzdem 3ter im damage ... ich weis nicht was ihr habt ...




lies doch einfach mal worums geht oO "den" schon gelegt ? "den" raid ? 

btt:

craft items + marken items fertig. oder halt mit der gilde gehen, oder halt selber bauen. so wie es halt immer schon war 
p.s. nach 2 wochen raids gehen wollen, find ich auch bissl ....vorschnell


----------



## schmetti (8. März 2011)

Das Liebe WoW Gemeinschaft ist ein selbstgemachtes Problem , jeder will nur schnell durchrennen und fast jeder vergisst das es in WoW nicht nur um Items sondern um das Gameplay und das MITEINANDER geht.
Alle die meinen das sie einen mit etwas schlechterem eq oder ohne Erfahrung nicht mitnehmen sind doch nur ganz Armselige Menschen die vergessen das auch sie den Content nicht kannten und Trotzdem wurden Sie mitgenommen.
Natürlich kann jeder Spieler im vorraus dafür sorgen das das eq gut genug ist, aber wenn ich lese mindest ilevel 350 bekomm ich nur noch das Kotzen.


Tante Edit meint das auch nicht jeder die Zeit hat alle benötigten Fraktionen auf den passenden Ruf zu bringen. Zumindest nicht so schnell wie einige andere ^^


----------



## XBroganX (8. März 2011)

Ich bin Anfangs mit Gilde in die Raids gegangen. alle ~344, ilvl so sachen wie relikt/wurfwaffe/zauberstab warn oft grün oder so, aber eben auch jedes craftbare epic besorgt, genau wie, im Fall meiner pala, nach 3 wochen die arenawaffe. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das, was man aus seinem Char rausholen sollte an Raidvorbereitung. Wer das nicht schafft... naja hats imo nich unbedingt verdient groß raiden zu gehn. Zum raiden gehört Vorbereitung. Wer nicht gewillt is mal pro woche ne Stunde Arena zu investiern für 5 wins oder zu bequem is sich mal sachen craften zu lassen, muss sich iwie nich wundern nich mitzukommen... und mit den gecrafteten sachen kommt man locker auf 349/350er ilvl.
Mit Gilde oder Bekannten ne Gruppe aufzustellen dürfte wohl das angenehmste sein. Rnd-Gruppen sind oft zum kotzen, jedenfalls bei uns auf Frostwolf.
Ich geb dir recht, dass diese itemlvl geschichte zum kotzen ist, aber mit Gearscore wars in wotlk doch kein Stück anders. Haben einige Idioten eben wieder was gefunden um andre zu diskriminieren. Allerdings kannste sowas durch etwas Ruf-Gefarme auch wieder ausgleichen ;o gibt ja direkt 3 Stoff epics für ruf. ob die zu deinen Stats passen sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Aber zum gearcheck mit den epics und im raid dann mit dem gear das mehr dmg macht tuts auch ;P


----------



## Gorfindel (8. März 2011)

Wenn du nach 2 Wochen erst eine Item stufe von 343 hast dann machst du etwas falsch, als ich mein Twink hochgelevelt hatte konnte ich mir mit stufe 85 schon direkt die Epic hände für ruf holen, zu mal kannst du dir die Tallie, und die hose schmieden lassen, und GANZ wichtig mach Arena 5 Spiele gewinnen und du bekommst nen Epischen Zauberstab. 

Ach ja, Tol Barad Daylis machen, dann bist in 2 woche auf ehrfürchtig und hast das Hit trinket das du zu 100% brauchst als mage.


wie gesagt nach 2 wochen immer noch item stufe 343 und du machst heftig was falsch, ich hatte innerhalb der ersten woche schon 7 epics OHNE einen Raid gesehen zu haben!!


Gruß Gorfi


Ps. so kam ich ohne einen Raid gesehn zu haben schon auf item stufe 351


----------



## Barkyo (8. März 2011)

das ist für mich immer noch das selbe wie immer, auf das gear wird geschaut aber auf den skill nicht. okay, vor dem raid weiß man auch nicht wie derjenige seinen char spielen kann, das is wohl wahr aber ich habe z.b. mit meinem jäger der erstvor ein paar tagen 85 geworden ist argaloth gelegt, mit einer gss von ca 325 und ich war mit ca 12k dps unter den 10 besten dds (war im 25er und auch nur 10ter von den 10 besten aber immerhin ^^)
es kommt jedenfalls nich unbedingt aufs gear
sag den leuten einfach immer, so mach ich das jedenfalls, ich hab zwar die und die gss aber ich fahr trotzdem meine xtausend dps... klappt eigentlich immer ganz gut


----------



## XBroganX (8. März 2011)

Barkyo schrieb:


> das ist für mich immer noch das selbe wie immer, auf das gear wird geschaut aber auf den skill nicht. okay, vor dem raid weiß man auch nicht wie derjenige seinen char spielen kann, das is wohl wahr aber ich habe z.b. mit meinem jäger der erst letzte woche 85 geworden ist argaloth gelegt, mit einer gss von ca 325 und ich war mit ca 12k dps unter den 10 besten dds (war im 25er und auch nur 10ter von den 10 besten aber immerhin ^^)
> es kommt jedenfalls nich unbedingt aufs gear
> sag den leuten einfach immer, so mach ich das jedenfalls, ich hab zwar die und die gss aber ich fahr trotzdem meine xtausend dps... klappt eigentlich immer ganz gut



12k dps als hunter mit dem gear... nichts besonderes. das sollte jeder hunter mit dem gear hinbekommen, solange die stats stimmen. zumal du bei Argaloth sowieso nen Vorteil gegenüber vielen castern hast ;o Feuerregen-> aspekt des Fuchses und fröhlich prioliste weiter abklappern.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. März 2011)

es geht nicht um argaloth (den hat er doch schon gelegt) es geht um raids und da möchte ich bitte auch keine komplette random grp + gear am unteren limit haben !


----------



## hashmich (8. März 2011)

Wenn meine Raidgruppe aufgrund von Ausfällen einmal einen Random mitnimmt wird verständlicherweise auf die Ausrüstung des Spielers geschaut, da diese die einzige schnelle Vergleichsmöglichkeit ist.


----------



## Famenio (8. März 2011)

Seit nicht so voreilig.
Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt könnt ihr eure Item-lvl-Stufe locker auf 350 bringen.
das erfordert zum einen ein bisschen Glück (Ini-Loot-Glück) zum anderen halt auch Zeit.
Und wer sich nach 2 Wochen beschwert, dass er nicht in raids kann, 
der hat wirklich nicht die anfangszeit mitgemacht.

Denn da war das sachen schmieden und so um das Equip zu pushen noch ein bisschen schwieriger als mittlerweile ...


----------



## tuerlich (8. März 2011)

Also wir haben am 13.12. Argaloth gelegt. Da haben wir grade so 340er ilvl hinbekommen -als raiddurchschnitt. Ich glaube ich war da noch bei 335 oder so rumgehangen. Mit fast demselben gear haben wir dann auch magmaw gelegt. Also 350+ ist auf jedenfall übertrieben.
Jedoch kann man mit "skill" einen niedrigen ilvl NICHT ausgleichen. Vor allem bei Bossen wie Schimaeron, Cho'gall oder Nefarian kommt es halt auf puren DPS in den letzten Phasen an. Und da braucht mir keiner erzählen, dass er mit ilvl 325 -obwohl er ein hunter ist- genug Schaden zusammenbekommt, damit die Gruppe durchkommt. 345+ inklusive vz, sockel, flasks und bufffood sollten meiner Meinung nach das Minimum für einen erfolgreichen Raid ohne viel rumgewipe sein.


----------



## Bighorn (8. März 2011)

Locker auf 350 halte ich für etwas übertrieben wenn man nicht grade unmengen im AH liegen läßt um sich rnd-drops zu gönnen.
Nur als Tank hat man es etwas leichter sein Itemlevel höher zu bekommen da man durch Beruf und Ruf an mehr 359er Item kommt.


Unser 10/25er Raid hat mit nem Schnitt von 345/346 los gelegt und das reicht locker. 

Als bestehender Raid hat man natürlich keine Lust jemanden mit niedrigem Itemlevel mit zu "ziehen". Der Itemlevel ist nunmal der erste Eindruck von dem, was jemand kann bzw. gesehen hat.
In rnd-Raids ist der Schnitt schon immer sehr hoch angesetzt worden. Man rufe sich nur noch einmal die übertrieben GS-Werte in Nordend "winkend in Dala-Mitte" in Erinnerung


----------



## Problembeere (8. März 2011)

Wir haben auch mit ilvl 346 angefangen weiter zu gehen als Argaloth, der auch davor möglich war.
Aber dass man drunter in rnd-Raids nicht mitgenommen wird kann ich ehrlich gesagt verstehen, denn dann hat man noch nicht mal alles aus hc Instanzen, was man brauchen könnte (ohne epics), denn da droppt immerhin ilvl 346 Gear.

In einer Stammgruppe sieht das schon wieder anders aus, weil man sich kennt und eingespielt ist, aber in rnd gleicht man eben die mangelnde gemeinsame Erfahrung durch besseres Gear aus um den gleichen Erfolg zu erzielen. Meiner Meinung nach auch völlig legitim.

edit: was nicht heißen soll, dass die Anforderungen nicht übertrieben sein können, das hängt nun mal von den Leuten ab. Aber zb eine Vorrausetzung von ilvl 350 wenn man 7 oder 8 Bosse legen will halte ich durchaus für sinnvoll.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (8. März 2011)

schmetti schrieb:


> Tante Edit meint das auch nicht jeder die Zeit hat alle benötigten Fraktionen auf den passenden Ruf zu bringen. Zumindest nicht so schnell wie einige andere ^^



Ich muss an dieser Stelle einfach mal einwenden, dass es mit den Wappenröcken inzwischen ja wohl nun wirklich nicht mehr schwer ist die Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu bekommen.
Und man muss ja auch nicht zwangsläufig alle auf ehrfürchtig haben sondern schaut halt erstmal welche Fraktionen für den Mainskill die passenen Items bieten und erarbeitet sich erstmal primär dort den Ruf.

Es lassen sich auch - wie einge schon angemerkt haben - epische Items craften. Das einzige Problem ist nur, dass Leute mit sehr kleinen oder garkeiner Gilde wahrscheinlich Probleme mit dem Echtgold bekommen werden. Da bleibt dann entweder nur der Griff zum AH, oder die Mats für Echtgold farmen und von nem Alchi den CD kaufen oder nach einer hilfsbereiten Gilde suchen. Letztenendes ist es wirklich kein Ding, das Itemlvl auf 350 zu bekommen, ohne Raid. Mein Gear hat auch schon das Level überschritten und ich hab bisher noch nicht einen Raid-Drop erhalten habe (obwohl ich raide). Heroische Instanzen, Fraktionsruf und Berufe bieten da auf jeden Fall genug Grundausrüstung.


----------



## Kyrador (8. März 2011)

Ich habe diesbezüglich letztens eine Diskussion mit einem Bekannten gehabt, die dann doch sehr intensiv wurde. Es ging darum, welche Aspekte man beim Zusammenstellen eines Raids beachten sollte. Dabei kam auch das Thema "Wenn einer aus dem Stamm fehlt, brauchen wir einen random" auf. Meine Meinung dazu war einfach:
Wenn er die Erfolge No Static at all und Ready for Raiding hat, kann er mitkommen. Da diese Erfolge individuell zu erreichen sind (okay, man kann auch einfach am Anfang des Kampfes sterben und die anderen den Boss töten lassen, aber wer macht das schon), sind sie ein guter Gradmaß, ob der Spieler in der Lage ist, einen Encounter vernünftig anzugehen. Mein Kollege empfand diese Vorstellung als völlig sinnfrei, schließlich kann es immer mal passieren, dass man bei Asaad aufgrund von Lag den Debuff bekommt. Tja, ist das nun besser, als stump auf das Itemlevel zu schauen?


----------



## Terminsel (8. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich habe diesbezüglich letztens eine Diskussion mit einem Bekannten gehabt, die dann doch sehr intensiv wurde. Es ging darum, welche Aspekte man beim Zusammenstellen eines Raids beachten sollte. Dabei kam auch das Thema "Wenn einer aus dem Stamm fehlt, brauchen wir einen random" auf. Meine Meinung dazu war einfach:
> Wenn er die Erfolge No Static at all und Ready for Raiding hat, kann er mitkommen. Da diese Erfolge individuell zu erreichen sind (okay, man kann auch einfach am Anfang des Kampfes sterben und die anderen den Boss töten lassen, aber wer macht das schon), sind sie ein guter Gradmaß, ob der Spieler in der Lage ist, einen Encounter vernünftig anzugehen. Mein Kollege empfand diese Vorstellung als völlig sinnfrei, schließlich kann es immer mal passieren, dass man bei Asaad aufgrund von Lag den Debuff bekommt. Tja, ist das nun besser, als stump auf das Itemlevel zu schauen?



Darf ich fragen, warum gerade diese beiden Erfolge für dich ausschlaggebend sind?


----------



## Erdnusskopf (8. März 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Wir haben auch mit ilvl 346 angefangen weiter zu gehen als Argaloth, der auch davor möglich war.
> Aber dass man drunter in rnd-Raids nicht mitgenommen wird kann ich ehrlich gesagt verstehen, denn dann hat man noch nicht mal alles aus hc Instanzen, was man brauchen könnte (ohne epics), denn da droppt immerhin ilvl 346 Gear.



Ich habe z.B. alles 346er außer zwei Trinkets (325 und 333) sowie die Schuhe (333). Dafür aber ein 359er Trinket sowie 365er Handgelenke. Am Ruffarmen bin ich natürlich (gerade Hyjal, 3,5k noch bis Respektvoll).


----------



## Pet0r_the_Pan (8. März 2011)

mein druide war nach 3 tagen ilvl 349 vll liegt das daran das er tank ist oder das ich einfach ein paar tausend gold ins equip gesteckt habe ... raiden war ich mit dem bisher nur argaloth finde keine zeit um mim twink zu raiden


----------



## Kyrador (8. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, warum gerade diese beiden Erfolge für dich ausschlaggebend sind?



Ganz einfach:
"No Static at all" verlangt vom einzelnen Spieler Aufmerksamkeit. Ich muss/soll den Boss im Auge behalten und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt springen. Das kann kein anderer für mich übernehmen. Wer den Erfolg gepackt hat, hat in meinen Augen gezeigt, dass er in der Lage ist, auf eine Bossmechanik richtig zu reagieren.
"Ready for Raiding" ist prinzipiell das gleiche. Hier ist allerdings nicht das Beobachten des Bosses relevant, sondern der Kampfumgebung. Man muss vor der Feuerwand weglaufen, um nicht von dieser getroffen zu werden. Wie auch beim anderen Erfolg, ist das ein individueller, den man erringt, indem man aufmerksam ist.

Die Raidbosse sind quasi alle so aufgebaut, dass man richtig auf ihre Mechaniken reagieren muss. Und da diese beiden Erfolge individuell erzielt werden müssen, sind sie ein ideales Gradmaß, um zu wissen, ob dieser Spieler den Anforderungen gewachsen ist.

Itemlevel 350 ist zwar schön und gut, aber wenn derjenige jedesmal bei Magmaul in den Säulen stehen bleibt, jedesmal bei Toxitron von den Giftbomben erwischt wird, jede Schattennova von Halfus durchkommen läßt und jedesmal im Atem von Valiona verreckt, dann bringt mir das Itemlevel alles nix.


----------



## bakkax (8. März 2011)

Bau doch mal nen Raid aus Leuten mit iL 344 auf. Mit Leuten aus dem /2 oder Schlachtzugfinder

Ich garantiere Dir, dass Du ab dann keine Lust mehr auf Leute mit IL 344 hast.


----------



## Nisbo (8. März 2011)

JoJo das liebe itemlevel, kennen wir ja schon seit WotLK ^^
Das beste ist aber immer noch wenn man dann die z.B. itemlevel 350 equipten betrachtet und die keine Steine drin haben und keine VZ drauf haben, aber Hauptsache das itemlevel passt *g*
Ich denke mal eher das man mit dem itemlevel versucht die Fails auszubessern die man mit weniger itemlevel halt nicht so oft machen darf und noch viel interessanter ist das viele die den Raid ausmachen nichtmal irgendwas erklären wollen. OK kann ja jeder halten wie er will, aber mit einigen Erklärungen gehts durchaus auch mal mit Leuten ohne AV

Selbst nen 320er PalaTank in den Hallen des Ursprungs konnte ich prima heilen da er und auch die DDs gut gespielt hatten.

Zum Thema 350 ohne Raids, das AH habt ihr vergessen wo man items für viel viel Gold erwerben kann.


----------



## Gazeran (8. März 2011)

Naja hm iLVL find ich ansich fürn popo xD
Items ausm ah kaufen rockt! Skill = 0.


----------



## Ureldhir (8. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Naja hm iLVL find ich ansich fürn popo xD
> Items ausm ah kaufen rockt! Skill = 0.




Vollkommen richtig.
Man kennt die Leute nicht und was ist dann "sicherer"?
Jemand mit einem hohen iLvL und keinem Skill oder mit niedrigem iLvL und keinem Skill?
Es gibt Leute, die suchen random Raids, weil sie keine Lust auf eine Stammgruppe haben und es gibt Leute, die suchen random Raids, weil sie zu schlecht für eine Stammgruppe sind.
Mit letzterem muss man leider rechnen, entsprechend sind die Anforderungen.


----------



## Tephis (8. März 2011)

Es ist (leider) irgendwie die x-te Variante der immer selben Problematik. Und die Antwort ist auch immer dieselbe.

Wer raiden möchte muss sich entweder selbst in die Ausgangssituation bringen mitgenommen zu werden. Sich also entweder einen Namen machen, einer Gilde beitreten oder schlichtweg heroics abklappern, Ruf farmen, das ein oder andere Teil von Tol Barad erspielen, hergestellte Items oder random drops bauen/kaufen...

Oder man baut selbst einen Raid und kann dann zeigen, dass man allen eine Chance gibt. Ich hab schon Raids mitgebaut und muss bestätigen, dass man sich zum einen auf die Aussagen von den Leuten was 'Erfahrung' angeht nicht verlassen kann und auch gutes Equipment nicht zwingend zum Erfolg führt.

Aber... wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen 34x equiptem und 35x equiptem Spieler, bei denen ich von beiden gleich viel weiß - im Zweifel nichts - dann nehm ich doch den besser equipten. Das Equipment macht ihn nicht zu einem besseren Spieler, kompensiert aber evt. trotzdem mal einen Spielfehler mehr als weniger. Und wenn man das hochsummiert auf einen ganzen Raid dann kommt da eben einiges an Puffer für Fehler - oder auch nicht - zusammen.

Also, Ärmel hochkrempeln, mit 343 bist du ja schon dicht dran. Ein paar Item-Wechsel sollten dich ja dicht genug an 350 bringen um dann noch in einem Raid unterzukommen.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (8. März 2011)

Tephis schrieb:


> .....dass man sich zum einen auf die Aussagen von den Leuten was 'Erfahrung' angeht nicht verlassen kann und auch gutes Equipment nicht zwingend zum Erfolg führt.
> ....



THIS!

Absolut treffend formuliert.
Was ich schon gehört hab wer welchen Boss down habe und mir dann vollmundig versprochen hat wie gut er es kann...
Am Ende wars n Satz mit X!

Einfache Regel für Rnd-Raids:
Du bist bekannt = Inv
Du hast gutes Gear = Inv
Deine Gilde hat n guten Namen = (meistens) Inv

Du hast kein Gear, Namen, Gilde = (oft) kein Inv

Und ganz ehrlich? Ich kann das zu 100% nachvollziehen. 
Ich selbst würd nur rnd raiden wenn ich keine andere Chance habe die ID zu verbraten!

Die Problematik ist die von WotLK:
- 75% der Spieler geben sich Mühe mit den Mainchars
- 30% geben sich mit den Twinks Mühe
- 75% der Rnd-Raider sind entweder Twinks die sich keine Mühe geben oder Mains, die's nicht können
- Skill-O-Meter (oder Skill-Geruch) gibts leider nicht
- Gear macht keinen Spieler

=> Rnd Raids sind ne Seuche, die im besten Fall ne Alternative für die eher wenigen guten Spieler sind
die keine Gilde wollen, aber im schlechtesten Fall schlechten Spielern auch noch Helfen EQ zu pushen und
damit ne Chance haben anständige Spieler ausm Raid zu drängen oder in Gilden zu kommen wo sie nicht hinge-
hören. 
Stamm- & Gildenraids 4tw


----------



## Mayestic (8. März 2011)

schmetti schrieb:


> Das Liebe WoW Gemeinschaft ist ein selbstgemachtes Problem , jeder will nur schnell durchrennen und fast jeder vergisst das es in WoW nicht nur um Items sondern um das Gameplay und das MITEINANDER geht.
> Alle die meinen das sie einen mit etwas schlechterem eq oder ohne Erfahrung nicht mitnehmen sind doch nur ganz Armselige Menschen die vergessen das auch sie den Content nicht kannten und Trotzdem wurden Sie mitgenommen.
> Natürlich kann jeder Spieler im vorraus dafür sorgen das das eq gut genug ist, aber wenn ich lese mindest ilevel 350 bekomm ich nur noch das Kotzen.
> 
> ...




und warum beschweren sich dann immer die nicht armseligen Menschen ?
ich finde es okay wenn man sagt das man ca 350 braucht um mit raiden zu gehn.
ist ja nun keine schwere sache. aber nein es geht wieder lso wie in wotlk. jeder trägt grün und will raiden.
kein bock items zu farmen, kein bock ruf zu farmen, kein bock items zu craften und die die es machen dann armseelig nennen ^^
sorry. aber wenn es euch stört das ihr nicht mitgenommen werdet weil euer equip zu schlecht ist. 
dann macht IHR doch einen raid auf. du willst raiden ? willste den endcontent sehn ? dann mach deinen eigenen raid, lad nur leute ein die 340+ itemlevel haben und zeigt uns endlich mal wo der hammer hängt.
na los. zeigt uns das es auch ohne itemlevel 350+ geht. legt bosse. cleart die instanz. 
wo isn da das problem ? 
kann ich dir sagen. du hast kein bock deine items zusammen zu farmen, kaufen und sonstwas zu machen. du willst mitgenommen werden, willst selber nix auf die beine stellen, bist aber der der am lautesten mimimi schreit. ^^

noch nie war es so toll armseelig zu sein.

MFG


----------



## Metadron72 (8. März 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> und warum beschweren sich dann immer die nicht armseligen Menschen ?
> ich finde es okay wenn man sagt das man ca 350 braucht um mit raiden zu gehn.
> ist ja nun keine schwere sache. aber nein es geht wieder lso wie in wotlk. jeder trägt grün und will raiden.
> kein bock items zu farmen, kein bock ruf zu farmen, kein bock items zu craften und die die es machen dann armseelig nennen ^^
> ...




schön zusammen gefasst


----------



## Horghagen (8. März 2011)

hach gearscore <3333


----------



## Killding (8. März 2011)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Du kennst den oben genannten Satz nicht? Sei froh darüber!
> 
> Ich habe vor einem Monat nach 9 Monatiger Abwesenheit wieder mit WoW angefangen und meinen Char (Mage) innerhalb weniger Tage auf Stufe 85 gebracht. Danach normaler Ablauf: Instanzen ohne Ende!
> 
> ...



Du würdest doch auch eher jmd mit ilvl 350 als einen mit 343 nehmen, oder nicht?


----------



## Killding (8. März 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> und warum beschweren sich dann immer die nicht armseligen Menschen ?
> ich finde es okay wenn man sagt das man ca 350 braucht um mit raiden zu gehn.
> ist ja nun keine schwere sache. aber nein es geht wieder lso wie in wotlk. jeder trägt grün und will raiden.
> kein bock items zu farmen, kein bock ruf zu farmen, kein bock items zu craften und die die es machen dann armseelig nennen ^^
> ...



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]perfekt [/font]


----------



## Erdnusskopf (8. März 2011)

Sooo... habe gerade mal Hyjal auf Ehrfürchtig gebracht und mir die Kopfverzauberung geholt. Mit den Items sieht es leider schlechter aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den anderen Fraktionen sieht es nicht anders aus. Ist echt toll, wenn man sein iLvl so nicht steigern kann, weil die Items schlechter sind als die die ich schon habe.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. März 2011)

Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass es bei euch tatsächlich bei allen raids so ist. Es gibt sicher auch raids die leute mitnehmen die dein, eigentlich akzeptables, itemlevel haben. Man muss nur entweder: In eine Gilde gehen die raidet, einen eigenen Raid auf machen oder die Augen nach solchen Raids offen halten.

Ich selbst hab 346 itemlevel und hätte gestern die chance gehabt zu raiden, hatte aber keine Zeit, hab den leiter aber trotzdem gebeten mal zu checken ob ich mitkommen würde was er bestätigt hat.Ich war noch in keinem Cata raid, also es ist möglich auf ein höheres itemlevel zu kommen ohne zu raiden.. dann wirste auch mitgenommen

des weiteren könntest du ja auch mal deinen armory link posten ( und ich hoffe du hast gemerkt, dass in deinen obigen Bildern ein epic Item mit Stärke angeschaut hast.. nicht sonderlich hilfreich für nen mage  )


----------



## Arosk (8. März 2011)

PvP Gear Farmen und dann mit Itemlevel 365 mitgehen xD


----------



## Cantharion (8. März 2011)

Warum sollte man für die loot-Pinata extra mehrere Stunden in Ruffarmen investieren?
/e: Leute mit übertriebenen Vorraussetzungen wollen eh nur überdecken dass sie nichts drauf haben.
War doch das gleiche mit ilvl 200er heros in wotlk: zu T7Zeiten hat man die mit 187-200er Schnitt (oder noch weniger) locker gecleart, später wurde man unter 220 schon geflamt.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. März 2011)

@ TE: Du sagst du kannst dich nicht verbessern ohne raids? beweise es.

Trikets aus heros:
http://www.wowhead.com/item=56320
http://www.wowhead.com/item=56407

Schuhe aus heros:
http://www.wowhead.com/item=56348


Außerdem:


> Ich habe z.B. alles 346er außer zwei Trinkets (325 und 333) sowie die Schuhe (333). Dafür aber ein 359er Trinket


Bitte um Aufklärung, hast du nun trinkets oder nich?


----------



## Duselette (8. März 2011)

Pet0r_the_Pan schrieb:


> mein druide war nach 3 tagen ilvl 349 vll liegt das daran das er tank ist oder das ich einfach ein paar tausend gold ins equip gesteckt habe ... raiden war ich mit dem bisher nur argaloth finde keine zeit um mim twink zu raiden



juhu.. tausende gold ausgeben nur um ein paar lila sachen zu tragen und dann keine zeit zu haben um das auch sinnvoll zu nutzen...

wie unsinnig ist das denn.


----------



## Piando (8. März 2011)

WoW-Raids sind nicht auf Rnd-Raids ausgelegt. Wenn du raiden willst, dass such Dir eine Gilde. Das in Rnd-Raids ein gewisser Equipmentstand gefordert wird ist verständlich, dass impliziert schon der Name. Würde man wissen, wie gut die Leute spielen, wäre es kein >>Rnd<< - raid. Insofern ist der ilvl-durchschnitt die einzige Möglichkeit für einen Raidleiter, das Potential eines 'Bewerbers' zu bewerten - neben der Erfahrung, die du aber augenscheinlich nicht vorweisen kannst.

Zu Deinem ilvl. Du hast ein ilvl von 343. In hcs gibt es Equipment mit 346. Zusätzlich gibt es einiges an Ruf-Epics. Insofern ist es nicht grade schwer, sein Equipment auf einen Durchschnitt von ~350 zu kriegen - ohne Unmengen Gold im AH zu lassen. Du musst Dich dahingehend in die Lage des Raidleiters versetzen. 

Auf was würdest DU wert legen, wenn du potentielle Mitraider suchst?

EDIT: Die Diskussion, ob man ein gewisses ilvl für Rnd-Raids fordern darf ist mittlerweile etwas 'altbacken'. Während WotLK ging die Threads ja reihenweise auf, in denen genau diese Frage diskutiert wurde (meistens wurden die zum Teil sehr übertrieben Anforderungen, wie: mind. 245 für ToC 25er, zu recht, kritisiert) - Das das in Cata so schnell wieder auftaucht, hätte ich nicht gedacht (zu mal im von dir genannten Fall: ich hätte Dich auch nicht mitgenommen). Wie gesagt: wer raiden will, muss sich halt einer Gilde anschließen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (8. März 2011)

Bei uns ist Itemlevel 345 (346 geht ja schon nur durch HCs ohne Rufitems / gecrafteten oder gekaufte Epics) Pflicht. Komplett (sinnvoll) verzaubert / gesockelt / reforged natürlich Voraussetzung. Und das seit dem ersten Raid in Cata. Ich finds ok. 1 Punkt unterm Heroischen Instanz Itemlevel. Kann jeder ohne extra Goldausgaben erreichen. Droppte was partout nicht, hat man sich halt was craften lassen bzw selber gecraftet. Ruf gefarmt hat man ja eh nebenbei (Questen, Dailies, Wappenröcke).

Würd ich nen Random Raid aufmachen würd ich die gleichen Kriterien erwarten. Ob jemand die Instanzen kennt war mir persönlich bisher immer egal. Für jeden wars ja mal das erste Mal. Aber ein gewissen Mindestgear erwarte ich einfach, selbst von Leuten die ich kenn und dazu gehört auch, dass das Gear gepflegt ist. Solang es nicht ausarte wie zu Wrath Zeiten wo für PDK25 plötzlich nen Itemlevel von 240-250 verlangt wird... ist das alles auch ok. Sollte sich halt immer am Itemlevel des Tiers drunter orientieren. Und nicht an dem was in dem Raid in den man reinmöchte droppt.


----------



## The Reverend (8. März 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> lies doch einfach mal worums geht oO "den" schon gelegt ? "den" raid ?
> 
> btt:
> 
> ...



Kenne das Problem selber mit dem iLvl hab eins von 341 und bin der beste aus meiner Gilde mit dem Equippt. 


Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben sind zwar ne kleine Gilde die auch gern mal die neuen Raids machen würden aber es teilweise nicht geht weil entweder ne Klasse fehlt oder es einfach zu wenig leute da sind.


----------



## Terminsel (9. März 2011)

Ich empfinde das Itemlevel von 350 noch moderat, zumal man es durch Heros und Rufbelohnungen recht leicht erreichen kann. Es ist noch nicht einmal zwingend nötig, auf das AH oder einen Handwerker zuzugreifen, sofern man ein wenig Geduld hat. Der Vergleich mit der WotLK-Gearscore-Zeit hinkt, weil das Problem damals häufig war, dass ICC25er-Gear für ICC10 vorrausgesetzt wurde. Dies ist hier absolut nicht der Fall.


----------



## Warlord77 (9. März 2011)

Es ist wieder schlimm geworden mit den Itemlvl anforderungen, wir haben mit Komplett blauen euip die ersten Bosse in Pechschwingenabstieg bezwungen. Hin und wieder fällt mal einer aus bei uns und da suchen wa nen rnd halt, das PVE euip ist meist egal was der haben sollte, sollte zumindest kein PvP schrott anhaben (die haben bei unsere grp keine chance mitzukommen).


----------



## The Reverend (9. März 2011)

Eigtl sind Wörter wie iLVL GEarscore und dps sowas von überschätzt. Erlich was bringt mir TopGear wennsch totale MOvementkrüppel dabei habe (und ja solche hatte ich rnd hero´s) zu genüge schon gesehn. 

Deswegen kann man auch mit nicht so guten Gear raiden, klar ist es dann ärgerlich wenn man an einen boss 10mal whiped. Aber sind wie alle erlich: WOW ist verdammt nochmal ein SPIEL und hat nix mit dem wirklichen zu tun oder habt ihr schon mal Illidan durch die Mall laufen gesehn (Gosplayer sind davon ausgeschloßen)


----------



## Fritzlkong (9. März 2011)

Warlord77 schrieb:


> sollte zumindest kein PvP schrott anhaben (die haben bei unsere grp keine chance mitzukommen).



Ahja, lieber das teilweise _unterlegene_ PVE Zeug anhaben als PVP Zeug.
Komische Logik


----------



## The Reverend (9. März 2011)

Fritzlkong schrieb:


> Ahja, lieber das teilweise _unterlegene_ PVE Zeug anhaben als PVP Zeug.
> Komische Logik


Naja habe es am Samstag selbst gesehn das PVPgear net das wahre im PVE ist. Ja wir waren zwar nur ICC 10er unterwegs aber wennsch mit meinen Gear den Tank (voll PVP-SET ilvl ü350 oderso) meins ilvl 341 die aggro klau und das obwohl ich dem ca. 1min aggro aufbaun lasse.


----------



## StrangeInside (9. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Naja habe es am Samstag selbst gesehn das PVPgear net das wahre im PVE ist. Ja wir waren zwar nur ICC 10er unterwegs aber wennsch mit meinen Gear den Tank (voll PVP-SET ilvl ü350 oderso) meins ilvl 341 die aggro klau und das obwohl ich dem ca. 1min aggro aufbaun lasse.



nen Tank im PvP set Oo ? da ist doch schon grundlegend der wurm drin da es kein PvP tank set gibt, das heißt wenn er volles PvP gear hat fehlen ihm die deff stats enorm und einige fähigkeiten die gut aggro erzeugen basieren darauf das man ausweicht/parriert etc.


----------



## Fritzlkong (9. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Naja habe es am Samstag selbst gesehn das PVPgear net das wahre im PVE ist. Ja wir waren zwar nur ICC 10er unterwegs aber wennsch mit meinen Gear den Tank (voll PVP-SET ilvl ü350 oderso) meins ilvl 341 die aggro klau und das obwohl ich dem ca. 1min aggro aufbaun lasse.



Bei Tanks will ich das mal nicht bestreiten, bei DDs jedoch eine vollkommen andere Geschichte.


----------



## Manaori (9. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> "No Static at all" verlangt vom einzelnen Spieler Aufmerksamkeit. Ich muss/soll den Boss im Auge behalten und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt springen. Das kann kein anderer für mich übernehmen. Wer den Erfolg gepackt hat, hat in meinen Augen gezeigt, dass er in der Lage ist, auf eine Bossmechanik richtig zu reagieren.
> "Ready for Raiding" ist prinzipiell das gleiche. Hier ist allerdings nicht das Beobachten des Bosses relevant, sondern der Kampfumgebung. Man muss vor der Feuerwand weglaufen, um nicht von dieser getroffen zu werden. Wie auch beim anderen Erfolg, ist das ein individueller, den man erringt, indem man aufmerksam ist.
> 
> ...




Mich würd nur interessieren... wie verfährst du mit Klassen, die sich selbst dispellen können? MIt meinem Shadow habe ich erstgenannten Erfolg nicht, da ich mich einfach selber dispelle, sowohl als DD als auch als Heiler *g* Hat für mich auch nichts mit Erkennen oder nicht Erkennen der Bossmechanik zu tun, da es mir keinen Abbruch tut, eben nen Dispell rauszuhauen. Es macht ja keinen Schaden an mir.  
Und trotzdem ahb ich schon erfolgreich geraidet,oihne einen der von dir angesprochenen Fehler zu begehen.


----------



## Zentoro (9. März 2011)

Nottingham schrieb:


> mein schurke hat den mit richtigem gammelequip gelegt, war nicht mal in ner hero davor ... und war trotzdem 3ter im damage ... ich weis nicht was ihr habt ...



Du nix Deutsch, Du nix lesen können, nix Frage verstehen?


----------



## Nisbo (9. März 2011)

Das beste an dem ItemLevel ist vor allem die eingebaute Anzeige unter "C" denn diese berechnet immer den besten Slot den man dabei hat, also wenn man Tankgear mit 350 hat und dann auf Heal, wechselt dann hat man auch 350 *g*
Das selbe für PvP Sachen die man mit sich rumschleppt, angelegt blaue 325er Beine aber in der Tasche 359er PvP Beine dann rechnen die PvP Beine.
Möcht da nicht wissen wieviele Leute da in Raids gehen die nicht das geforderte Ilevel haben und mitbekommen tut es ja keiner da man ja nur mit "AV und Ilevel /w" soll *g*


----------



## Schlamm (9. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Das beste an dem ItemLevel ist vor allem die eingebaute Anzeige unter "C" denn diese berechnet immer den besten Slot den man dabei hat, also wenn man Tankgear mit 350 hat und dann auf Heal, wechselt dann hat man auch 350 *g*
> Das selbe für PvP Sachen die man mit sich rumschleppt, angelegt blaue 325er Beine aber in der Tasche 359er PvP Beine dann rechnen die PvP Beine.
> Möcht da nicht wissen wieviele Leute da in Raids gehen die nicht das geforderte Ilevel haben und mitbekommen tut es ja keiner da man ja nur mit "AV und Ilevel /w" soll *g*


Nach dem fünften Wipe denkt sich dann der Raidleiter: "Hmm, der Typ da macht viel zu wenig Schaden, vielleicht würden wir es ohne ihn schaffen". 
*röms*
/2 Suchen neuen DD für Thron der vier Winde
Fällt er nicht auf, weiß er was er tut und hat es iwie auch verdient mit schlechten Equip dabei zu sein. 

Denn es gibt leute die machen mit 333er Gear mehr Dmg/Heal/Tank als der Rest. Aber das weiß man vorher eben nicht.


----------



## Elrigh (9. März 2011)

Tja, das ist WOW - Skill does not matter.

Und weil viele Raids sich zu fein sind, unerfahrene Leute mitzunehmen oder eben solche, die ein paar Punkte über dem Minimum und ein paar Punkte unter dem Optimum liegen, hat der Nachwuchs genau solche Probleme. Schade sowas, aber daran wird sich wohl nichts ändern.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. März 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Tja, das ist WOW - Skill does not matter.
> 
> Und weil viele Raids sich zu fein sind, unerfahrene Leute mitzunehmen oder eben solche, die ein paar Punkte über dem Minimum und ein paar Punkte unter dem Optimum liegen, hat der Nachwuchs genau solche Probleme. Schade sowas, aber daran wird sich wohl nichts ändern.



Wenn die ganzen Spieler dies nicht hinbekommen ihren Hintern zu bewegen lassen würden sich für sowas zu melden dann würde die Diskussion garnicht entstehen. Aber wir leben nicht in einer perfekten Welt, es melden sich auch unfähige Spieler, meißt sogar lügenderweise mit "ja, aber ich hab doch skill!!" und möchten gern mitgenommen werden.

Merke: Ich spreche von unfähig, nicht unerfahren.


----------



## schmetti (9. März 2011)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Wenn die ganzen Spieler dies nicht hinbekommen ihren Hintern zu bewegen lassen würden sich für sowas zu melden dann würde die Diskussion garnicht entstehen.
> 
> Merke: Ich spreche von unfähig, nicht unerfahren.



Dieser Satz ^^ und dann das Merke dazu ist HAMMA


----------



## Kyrador (9. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mich würd nur interessieren... wie verfährst du mit Klassen, die sich selbst dispellen können? MIt meinem Shadow habe ich erstgenannten Erfolg nicht, da ich mich einfach selber dispelle, sowohl als DD als auch als Heiler *g* Hat für mich auch nichts mit Erkennen oder nicht Erkennen der Bossmechanik zu tun, da es mir keinen Abbruch tut, eben nen Dispell rauszuhauen. Es macht ja keinen Schaden an mir.
> Und trotzdem ahb ich schon erfolgreich geraidet,oihne einen der von dir angesprochenen Fehler zu begehen.



Das bezweifelt ja auch keiner. Aber wenn du in die Situation kommst, einen Ersatzspieler für deine Stammgruppe zu suchen (oder eine Gruppe aus unbekannten Spielern aufzubauen), brauchst du Kriterien, nach denen du auswählst. Und da sehe ich eine Auswahl über diesen Erfolg anstelle des Itemlevels als sinnvoller an. Natürlich hat jedes Auswahlkriterium seine Schwachstellen, aber das ist immer und überall so. Manche nehmen statt eines unbekannten Spielers lieber einen grün-blau ausgerüsteten Gildenkollegen mit, weil sie den halt (persönlich) kennen.
Tatsache ist, dass sich die meisten Schlachtzugsleiter auf das Kriterium Itemlevel verlassen, weil sie immer noch dem Irrglauben anheim sind, dass man Bossmechaniken mithilfe von Itemlevel besiegen kann. Und ich sage dir: wer bei Argaloth nicht läuft, wenn er seinen Feuersturm zaubert, der braucht schon ein verdammt hohes Itemlevel (vermutlich so bei 500+), um nicht zu sterben bzw. dem Heiler gehörig auf den Senkel zu gehen. Aber wer das Itemlevel erreicht hat, der braucht von Argaloth nix mehr


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. März 2011)

Die Auswahl per Itemlevel hat auch etwas damit zu tun, dass man sieht, dass der Kandidat guten Willen zeigt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wirklich die Masse der Raidleiter stur nach Itemlevel aussortieren. Da kann man viel mehr nachschauen, zum Beispiel ob richtig verzaubert/gesockelt ist, ob derjenige die kleine oder die große Schulterverzauberung drauf hat, hat er ne Gürtelschnalle aufm Gürtel.

Das alles zeugt davon, dass der Kandidat sich mit seinem Charakter beschäftigt, motiviert ist und weiß was er mit seiner Klasse tun soll.

Klar ist das natürlich auch keine Garantie, dass er es nicht einfach irgendwo abgeschaut hat oder den Charakter gar fertig gekauft hat, aber wie bei jedem Auswahlverfahren ein Anhaltspunkt und auf irgendwas muss man sich ja festlegen.

Nach was will ein Arbeitgeber einen Bewerber auswählen? Er kann ja schlecht 150 leute die sich beworben haben probearbeiten lassen.. Er wählt diejenigen aus die sich auf dem Papier und vom Ersteindruck (So nicht: "Ey alda inv!") am besten zu eignen scheinen. Auch wenn der mit den schlechteren Noten eventuell eine besser Auffassungsgabe hat, motivierter ist und dadurch schneller/besser/erfolgreicher arbeitet. So ist das Leben. Nur in WoW kann man sein Zeugnis im Nachhinein noch ändern.


----------



## DeathDragon (9. März 2011)

Wieso denken alle die Anforderungen seien übertrieben? Wir haben Gildenintern eigentlich relativ früh mit raiden angefangen und ich hatte damals alle Epics aus Ruf + Schmieden + 1x T11 durch die Heropunkte aus dailys. Ich war also auch damals auf Itemlvl von 350. Wieso sollte man also vom Nachwuchs weniger verlangen (ich rede hier von Raiden und nicht von Argaloth )? Derzeit habe ich 11 Epics davon sind 4 Stück aus Raids und der Rest ist immer noch aus Ruf/Schmieden/Kaufen vom Abzeichenhändler. Ich hatte einfach riesen Pech bei den Drops bisher. Wenn wir also randoms in Raids mal mitnehmen, erwarte ich doch denselben Aufwand, wie ich damals betrieben habe.

Wenn ich einen sehe mit Itemlvl 350 und komplett VZ/Umgeschmiedet/Gesockelt kann ich davon ausgehen dass er sich mit seinem Char etwas auseinander gesetzt hat und da ist die Warscheinlichkeit, dass er seine Klasse beherrscht um einiges höher als bei jemanden mit Itemlvl 343.

Wens interessiert: Wir haben am Anfang 1x die Woche geraidet und raiden derzeit 2x die Wochen. Haben 11/12 Bossen auf normal down und hatten Nef bereits auf 25%. Wir hinken leider etwas hinterher, da wir am Anfang nur 1x pro Wochen am raiden waren und das uns ziemlich ausgebremst hat. Wir werden die nächste ID wohl Nef legen und mit den HM anfangen


----------



## Problembeere (9. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Das beste an dem ItemLevel ist vor allem die eingebaute Anzeige unter "C" denn diese berechnet immer den besten Slot den man dabei hat, also wenn man Tankgear mit 350 hat und dann auf Heal, wechselt dann hat man auch 350 *g*
> Das selbe für PvP Sachen die man mit sich rumschleppt, angelegt blaue 325er Beine aber in der Tasche 359er PvP Beine dann rechnen die PvP Beine.
> Möcht da nicht wissen wieviele Leute da in Raids gehen die nicht das geforderte Ilevel haben und mitbekommen tut es ja keiner da man ja nur mit "AV und Ilevel /w" soll *g*



Arsenal ftw


----------



## Garnalem (9. März 2011)

Whizzlefizz schrieb:


> Mit Heros und Rufbelohnungen kommst du locker auf 350. Anfangs wärst du mit 343 auch nich zu Argaloth gekommen.



Ich war sehr früh als Heilpaladin mit einem Equip von 340 dort. Der zweite Heiler und der Rest der Gruppe hatten auch noch kein Imba-Equip. 

Man sagt, für Argaloth sollten es mind. 340 sein und für die restlichen Raidinstanzen 346. Allerdings sind das immer nur *Richtwerte* und es* kommt in erster Linie darauf an, wie man seinen Charakter spielt*, ob man die Bosse kennt und natürlich auch auf das Equip der anderen Mitspieler an. Ich war z. B. gestern mit meinem Mage in BF, da war ein Heiler mit einem Equip von 333 dort und hat es gepackt und war laut Recount fast so gut wie der viel besser equipte 2te Heiler. Mein Magier mit einem Itemlevel von 344 steht in Raids meist an 2ter Stelle im Recount, obwohl die anderen Chars in der Regel weitaus besser ausgestattet sind. 

Es kommt auch immer drauf an, was das Ziel eines Raids ist. Manche Gruppen wollen mehr als 1 - 2 Bosse legen, da wird natürlich schon mehr Wert aufs Equip gelegt. Ich schreibe darum die Suchenden an, sage wie viel Itemlevel ich habe und der Damage ausreicht und erkläre dazu meine Bosserfahrungen. Dann ist das Itemlevel meist nicht so das Problem.

*Ausrüstung ist zwar wichtig aber die beste Ausrüstung macht aus einem schlechten Spieler keinen guten, dafür kann ein guter Spieler auch aus einer schlechten Ausrüstung eine Menge rausholen!*


----------



## Nisbo (9. März 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Arsenal ftw



Wenn Du schon da schaust und das in der Hoffnung er hat jetzt auch das selbe eq an was er beim letzten logout an hatte, dann brauchst du aber nicht nach dem itemlevel fragen *stichel*


----------



## Long_Wolf (9. März 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Tja, das ist WOW - Skill does not matter.
> 
> Und weil viele Raids sich zu fein sind, unerfahrene Leute mitzunehmen oder eben solche, die ein paar Punkte über dem Minimum und ein paar Punkte unter dem Optimum liegen, hat der Nachwuchs genau solche Probleme. Schade sowas, aber daran wird sich wohl nichts ändern.



Die Raids die randoms mitnehmen sind, Entschuldigung, auch der Bodensatz der Raids. Ein guter und somit meist erfolgreicher Raid besteht aus einer Gilden- oder Raidgemeinschaft, die Leute kennen sich und da kann man auch mal jemandem mitnehmen der ein nicht ganz so gutes Equip hat wenn man weiss der kann was. Nur da WEISS man des auch.

Wenn ich also gezwungen bin mit ein paar Bekannten aus Friendslist, Gilde, oder Raidgemeinschaft einen Randomraid zu starten dann sortier ich erstmal per itemlevel weil das ein Indikator ist wieviel Mühe sich derjenige gegeben hat. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben ist ein itemlevel von 346 das was die heros hergeben und dazu noch 1-2 Epics für Ruf oder selbstgecraftet und man hat die 350 geknackt, je nach Loot/Glück in den Instanzen.

Ich dreh den Spiess also einfach mal um :

Wer nicht bereit ist einer Gilde beizutreten die raidet, der muss sein Equip in Form bringen um den Leuten etwas vorzuzeigen. Es gibt keinen stichhaltigen Grund NICHT in einer Raidgilde zu sein, ausser mangelnde Zeit oder mangelnden Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Problembeere (9. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon da schaust und das in der Hoffnung er hat jetzt auch das selbe eq an was er beim letzten logout an hatte, dann brauchst du aber nicht nach dem itemlevel fragen *stichel*



Ich benutze das Arsenal parallel als Gegenkontrolle. Zum einen weil ich da auch Sockel und VZs sehe, selbst wenn ich am anderen Ende der Welt bin und zweitens, weil es etwas über jemanden aussagt der mich mit 'dd ilvl 350' anwhispert, im Arsenal aber nur 345 angezeigt hat.
Zur Not sollen die Leute nen relogg machen, dann aktualisiert sich das Arsenal sofort. Man muss nicht mal ganz aus dem Spiel raus, nur in die Charakterübersicht.

Aber gut, wir sind ein voller Raid, wir suchen nur jemanden im /2 wenn jemand aus privaten Gründen ausfällt und dann gehen wir auch dementsprechend sorgfältig vor.


----------



## Exicoo (9. März 2011)

343 ist halt ganz einfach zu wenig. Die Leute haben auch mit einem höheren avg angefangen... farm dir halt noch mehr Gear.


----------



## Tartarus73 (9. März 2011)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> 1;
> Die Raids die randoms mitnehmen sind, Entschuldigung, auch der Bodensatz der Raids...
> 
> 
> ...




Zu 1:
Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder?! Diese Aussage ist der Bodensatz der Menschlichkeit bzw. der Kommunikation...

Zu 2;
Es gibt auch Menschen, die nicht 24/7 (sei es aus Beruflichen Gründen, oder man hat Familie und zockt WoW nur ma zum entspannen nebenbei  mal 2 Stunden am Tag) online sein können. Daher macht es auch weniger Sinn, einer Raidgilde beizutreten. Diese wiederum suchen meisst aktive Spieler, die dann auch mehrere Stunden Onlinezeit/Tag haben und somit greifbar für Raids sind.
Und du wirst es kaum glauben, auch diese Leute haben das Bedürfnis mal mitzuraiden und vlt. auch mal das ein oder andere Teil abzugreifen. 
Deiner Aussage nach zu Urteilen, haben solche ("ironie on" ich bin mal so verrückt und nenn sie Casuals.. "ironie off") Spieler kein anrecht auch mal zu raiden, oder wie?!

Auch wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst, aber ZUM GLÜCK gibt es Spieler/Raids, die auch so nett und fair sind, um auch mal jemandem eine Möglichkeit für nen Raid zu geben, auch wenn man kein IMBAROXX0REPICGANGBANGMONSTER ist.. 

By the Way, hier mal ein fettes DANKESCHÖN, an genau diese Spieler!!!!!

So far..


----------



## Jalandir (9. März 2011)

Es gibt auch Gilden die zwar nen Raid haben, aber sich nicht als Raidgilden bezeichnen.

Bei denen läufts meist unkomplizierter und nicht so erfolgsorientiert ab. Bin mit allen Chars, ausser meinem Main, in so einer Gilde und wurde vor kurzem gefragt, ob ich nicht Lust hätte mit meinem Druiden manchmal, wenn ich Zeit hab, mitzukommen.

Also fix auf 85 gebracht und ein bisschen ausgerüstet und war jetzt einmal mit dem Druiden raiden.
Hatte nen iLvl von 342 und ging doch erstaunlich gut. Ein kompletter Raid auf dem Equipstand verzeiht aber keine Fehler und würde denk ich auch nicht so weit kommen.
Equip wird natürlich noch verbessert, aber in der Eile war das das maximal mögliche.
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/khazgoroth/horum/advanced

Also such dir ne Gilde die zu dir passt und dann stellt sich die Equip-Frage nicht.
Als Gilde testet man lieber viele Spieler bis man einen mit Skill findet, als nach der Ausrüstung zu gehen und davon die Aufnahme abhängig zu machen.
Equip ist schnell organisiert und sowieso nur das Werkzeug um neue Encounter zu schaffen.

Bei Random Raids sind die Anforderungen immer ein bisschen höher, das ist einfach so.
Die Punkte wurden hier eh schon genannt und die sind aus Sicht eines RDM-Raidleiters auch verständlich.

Just my 2 cents
Jala


----------



## Tartarus73 (9. März 2011)

@ Jalandir

Ich muss dir bedingt recht geben. 

Allerdings habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei solchen "normalen" Gilden äußerst selten man n Raid zusammengeht. die meissten Member sind dann in irgendwelchen Randoms unterwegs, oder es sind nie genug (oder auch die richtigen) Leute zur gleichen Zeit online um mal nen Raid zu starten. Oder aber, es wird ein Raidtermin in Kalender eingetragen und zum besagten Zeitpunkt sind dann 3 von 10 möglichen Spielern online 

Wie du siehst und/oder bestimmt auch selber weisst, kann in einer gemütlichen, nicht so ernsten Gilde mehr daneben gehen als das man mal nen Raid auf die Beine zu bekommt ^^

Allerdings sind das auch oftmals die besten Gilden zum Spaß haben, groben Blödsinn labern und gemeinsamen leveln 

Ich, für meinen Fall, bin in genauso einer Gilde "beheimatet" und fühle mich dort auch sauwohl, aber zum Raiden mit der Gilde steht die Chance halt bei 100/1. 

Da bleiben einem nur Randoms...

Aber das is wie im wahren Leben, man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## Jalandir (9. März 2011)

Also bei der Gilde in der mein verlinkter Druide ist kommen 2 Raidtage pro Woche so zustande.
Am dritten Wochentag mit nem Termin im Kalender kommt der Raid aber eher selten zustande.


----------



## Tartarus73 (9. März 2011)

Naja wie ich aus deinem Link sehe, habt ihr auch das dreifache an Mitgliedern. Wenn da nix geht würdet ihr was falsch machen... 

Naja wer weiss, vlt wirds ja bei uns noch.. Sind schliesslich eine noch relativ "junge" Gilde..
Aber z.Zt. siehts unter der Woche recht schlecht aus, da die meissten Member auch Family und Arbeit haben und die Onlinezeiten dadurch echt stark eingeschränkt sind. Da würde nur das Wochenende bleiben, das genau diese Leute dann mit ihrer Familie verbringen wollen/müssen  (ein Teufelskreis) *lach*

Aber ich denke, wie auch zu WotLK wird sich das mit dem nächsten Content wieder legen und unsereins bekommt die Möglichkeit den "alten" Content zu erleben ^^

Drum heisst es, abwarten, Tee trinken und die Hoffnung niemals aufgeben


----------



## Jalandir (9. März 2011)

Ok, die Gilde Sanctuary gibts seit kurz vor BC.
Sind aber nicht soviele Mitglieder. Sind nur ~20 Accounts.

Ich find genau bei arbeitenden Familienmenschen die Termine unter der Woche praktischer.
Ab 8 bis halb 11/11 ist wirklich nicht tragisch.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. März 2011)

Exicoo schrieb:


> 343 ist halt ganz einfach zu wenig. Die Leute haben auch mit einem höheren avg angefangen... farm dir halt noch mehr Gear.




Nö, war niedriger.


----------



## Long_Wolf (9. März 2011)

Tartarus73 schrieb:


> Zu 1:
> Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder?! Diese Aussage ist der Bodensatz der Menschlichkeit bzw. der Kommunikation...



Nö ist es nicht. Die besten Raids bestehen aus Leuten die seit Jahren zusammenspielen, die Sponsoren haben, semiprofessionell spielen und die auf dem PTR schon raiden. Diese Gilden haben eine enorme Spielzeit und Vorbereitung und spielen ohne Guides, da sie es sind die die Guides später schreiben ! Und ganz am anderen Ende dieses Spektrums stehen Randomraids in denen sich die Leute nicht kennen kaum Spielerfahrung in Raidinstanzen besitzen und die ein Equip besitzen das nicht den Anforderungen der Instanz entspricht. Irgendwo dazwischen ist der typische Standard-Random-Raid indem sich ein paar Leute kennen die den kern bilden und die dann nach Itemlevel/Gilde/Bekanntheitsgrad usw einladen und einen Raid basteln.

Niemals wird ein solcher Raid sich mit einem gutorganisierten Gildenraid vergleichen können, von den semiprofessionellen Raidgilden mal ganz ab.



Tartarus73 schrieb:


> Zu 2;
> Es gibt auch Menschen, die nicht 24/7 (sei es aus Beruflichen Gründen, oder man hat Familie und zockt WoW nur ma zum entspannen nebenbei mal 2 Stunden am Tag) online sein können. Daher macht es auch weniger Sinn, einer Raidgilde beizutreten. Diese wiederum suchen meisst aktive Spieler, die dann auch mehrere Stunden Onlinezeit/Tag haben und somit greifbar für Raids sind.
> Und du wirst es kaum glauben, auch diese Leute haben das Bedürfnis mal mitzuraiden und vlt. auch mal das ein oder andere Teil abzugreifen.
> Deiner Aussage nach zu Urteilen, haben solche ("ironie on" ich bin mal so verrückt und nenn sie Casuals.. "ironie off") Spieler kein anrecht auch mal zu raiden, oder wie?!
> ...



Genau deshalb schrieb ich :



Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Wer nicht bereit ist einer Gilde beizutreten die raidet, der muss sein Equip in Form bringen um den Leuten etwas vorzuzeigen. Es gibt keinen stichhaltigen Grund NICHT in einer Raidgilde zu sein, ausser mangelnde Zeit oder mangelnden Fähigkeiten.



Aber offensichtlich ist es einfacher mich zu flamen als smeinen Beitrag zum Thema als das zu lesen was er ist : Ein Hinweis darauf das man irgendwie den Spieler einschätzen und mit anderen vergleichen MUSS wenn man ihn nicht kennt und seine Leistung beurteilen will !

Und als letztes noch: Es wird Niemand gefordert mit voll epischem Equipment sondern mit 1-2 Epics die aus vielerlei Quellen zu erhalten sind. Über ein zu hohes Itemlevel kann man sich beklagen wenn ein Itemlevel von 372 für die jetzigen Raidinstanzen gefordert wird !


----------



## Skalpi (9. März 2011)

Mach' es einfach wie ich: antworte darauf mit "mit mir steigt der Durchschnitts-IQ der Gruppe in den 3-stelligen Bereich, das gleicht es aus".
Sofern die (Flame-)Antwort länger als 10 sec. auf sich warten läßt, kannst Du froh sein, daß Du nicht in Gruppe kommst, denn Deine Antwort traf den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Andererseits kann man solche Leute natürlich auch verstehen.
Der Unterschied zwischen einem 333er Item und einer 346er ist ja auch wirklich exorbitant: etwa 20-25 Int und 10-15 Haste/Crit/Mastery oder was auch immer. Der Unterschied zwischen 343 und 350er Durchschnittslevel liegt doch dann mindestens bei 10-15k DPS (Anm. der Red.: auf die Angabe des 0, vor DPS-Angaben wurde aus Kostengründen verzichtet).

Hinzu kommt natürlich, daß der typische RndRaid-Ersteller über ein Equip verfügt, daß deutlich unter den eigenen Anforderungen liegt. Nur so kann man ja sicherstellen, daß kein Konkurrent beim beabsichtigten Freeloot mitbietet.
Schließlich will man ja anschließend posen und in div. Foren klarstellen, daß es nicht sein kann, daß nicht irgendwelche Noobs das gleiche EQ bekommen, für das man selbst hart gearbeitet hat.

Tröste dich und nimm es gelassen: in spätestens 2 Monaten wird man Dich mit ILVL 350 auch aus jeder Herogruppe kicken (Wie? Du willst mit Deinem 245er Schrottgear Azjol Hero Tanken?).


----------



## -Groka- (10. März 2011)

Siehst das schon ein wenig extrem, wa ?


Hab nicht jeden einzelnen Beitrag dieses Threads gelesen,
aber zum TE, 343er iLvl ist das, was ich als grenzwertig bezeichnen würde.

Mit Droppech und evtl. immer der falschen Hero im LFG-Tool kann es gut sein, dass man nach mehreren Wochen Hero-Inis immer noch Items aus selbigen braucht.
Aber bleiben dann auch noch die, wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnten, Alternativquellen für Equip.
Nämlich zum einem für Punkte, zum anderen für Ruf und auch aus Berufen lässt sich was besorgen.

343er iLvl lässt jeder, der sich kümmert, recht früh hinter sich.
Ohne jemals einen Raid gesehen zu haben, sollte jeder mühelos die 345 knacken, selbst wenn er Droppech hat,
wer sich bemüht kommt, je nach Klasse, sogar deutlichst über 350.

Also ist ein 343er iLvl ein Indiz dafür, dass sich die Person nicht bemüht, kein wirklicher Beweis, aber man kann gut erahnen, um was für eine Art Spieler es sich dabei handelt.
Denn, wer sich schon nciht bemüht sein Equip zu optimieren, der hat mit Sicherheit nur ne oberflächliche Kenntnis seiner Klasse und auch keine Ahnung von versch. Taktiken.
Wie gesagt nur ein Indiz, aber man kann schon recht viel darein interpretieren, was idR auch zutrifft, Ausnahmen gibt es halt immer.



*Fazit:
Jmd, der sich nen Raid aus Randoms zusammenstellt, sucht vorrangig wohl nach Leuten, die ihm dem Raid so erfolgreich und angenehm wie möglich machen können.
Und wenn sich auf die Anfrage dann jmd meldet, der grade so das erfüllt, wenn überhaupt, was man sich wünscht, dann investiert man doch lieber noch ein paar Minuten und sucht länger nach jmd besseren, denn davon gibt es genug.

Wer auf Rnd angewiesen ist, sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass er auf den ersten Blick halt immer nur übers Gear bewertet werden wird und wenn dieser erste Eindruck nicht begeistert, sondern eher abschreckt, wird das eben meistens nichts.*



Blizzard designt die Encounter nach gewissen Vorgaben und darunter wird halt auch die von Raid zu erbringende HPS/DPS-Leistung enthalten sein.
Mathematisch kann man diese mögliche Leistung ja berechnen und wenn Blizzard dieses Maximum nimmt und es auf 75% reduziert, dann stellt das evtl. das dar, was ein normalguter Spieler erbringen sollte, um diesen Encounter zu meistern.
Besseres Gear ermöglicht eine höhere Leistung, bessere Klassenkompetenz erhöht diese Leistung und auch Bosskenntnis kann diese Leistung erhöhen.
Leider kann man nur das Gear auf die Schnelle einschätzen, das wird sich auch nie wirklich ändern.


----------



## TheGui (10. März 2011)

mein Gott habt ihr Probleme... 

Du gehst 1x am tag ne HC random und machst deine daily Q für Fraktion XY... nach 2~ wochen haste dan dein 350er!

und 24/7 hat keiner durchziehen müssen!


----------



## Avolus (10. März 2011)

Also als ich das erste mal raiden war im jetzigen Content, hatte ich gerade mal ein epic (Alchemisten-Stein) und der Rest war auch nicht 100% Instanz-hc-Gear.

Aber da ich in einer Gilde spiele und diejenigen schon vorher wussten, dass ich meinen Charakter gut spielen kann, war das alles kein Problem.
Mein verursachter Schaden war natürlich auch mehr als angemessen, selbst wenn ich nicht dauerhaft auf ~14k DPS kam.

Gildenintern ist es anfangs nicht immer Ziel, jeden Boss in einem Schlachtzug zu legen, oder die gleiche Konstellation an Raidmitgliedern immer wieder mitzunehmen.
Hierbei geht es um das Ausrüsten des 1st Equips.

Random sieht das natürlich anders aus und dass man da auf Granit beißt, ist auch irgendwie klar.

Wie gesagt, mit der richtigen Gilde hättest du dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Tartarus73 (10. März 2011)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Aber offensichtlich ist es einfacher mich zu flamen als smeinen Beitrag zum Thema als das zu lesen was er ist : Ein Hinweis darauf das man irgendwie den Spieler einschätzen und mit anderen vergleichen MUSS wenn man ihn nicht kennt und seine Leistung beurteilen will !


Sorry wenn du das als "Flame" ansiehst, aber Randomraids und/oder Randomraider als Bodensatz be betiteln ist einen Flame wert 

Ich geb dir ja in dem Punkt recht, dass man sich natürlich erst mal ein gewisses Grundequip zusammenfarmen muss um Raidfähig zu sein (das sollte jedem klar sein der vernünftig raiden will) aber deswegen Randoms als Raider "zweiter Klasse" zu betiteln is einfach miess und da platzt mir einfach der Kragen..

So long...


----------



## Nisbo (10. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> mein Gott habt ihr Probleme...
> 
> Du gehst 1x am tag ne HC random und machst deine daily Q für Fraktion XY... nach 2~ wochen haste dann dein 350er!
> 
> und 24/7 hat keiner durchziehen müssen!



das will ich sehen ^^
nehmen wir mal den ferral, 2 epics gibts für ruf, einmal hände (drachenmal) und einmal ring (vashir), nach 2 wochen haste dann auch 14 x 70 Punkte und damit max 3 x epics mit 359er equip was du dann gegen den rest (wenn man es denn schafft in der Zeit das lootglück zu überreden) 346er eq gegenrechnen mußt, ohne AH schafft man das in 2 Wochen nicht wirklich

btw für den healdruiden gibts nicht mal 346er füße, weder bei dem gerechtigkeitshändler noch in den hc inis, nur die boe schuhe für marken oder der drop vom rar im schattenhochland den man ab und zu mal im AH für 2K+ findet


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. März 2011)

Eigentlich braucht man nicht drüber zu diskutieren.

Der Jenige der den Raid aufbaut, legt auch die Bedingungen fest. 

Kann ein Spieler die Bedingungen nicht erfüllen, ist er nicht der Spieler der gesucht wird und es ist nicht der Raid den der Spieler sucht.


----------



## Tartarus73 (10. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht man nicht drüber zu diskutieren.
> 
> Der Jenige der den Raid aufbaut, legt auch die Bedingungen fest.
> 
> Kann ein Spieler die Bedingungen nicht erfüllen, ist er nicht der Spieler der gesucht wird und es ist nicht der Raid den der Spieler sucht.



!!!


----------



## ZerocxVII (10. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> btw für den healdruiden gibts nicht mal 346er füße, weder bei dem gerechtigkeitshändler noch in den hc inis, nur die boe schuhe für marken oder der drop vom rar im schattenhochland den man ab und zu mal im AH für 2K+ findet



Thron der gezeiten 3th Boss dropen Druiden heal schuhe


----------



## Nisbo (10. März 2011)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Thron der gezeiten 3th Boss dropen Druiden heal schuhe



Sind die neu ? Ode revtl nur nicht in Atlas Loot drin ?
War mir da eigendlich ganz sicher gewesen das ich nichts gefunden habe, aber thx für die Info


----------



## madmurdock (10. März 2011)

Whizzlefizz schrieb:


> Mit Heros und Rufbelohnungen kommst du locker auf 350. Anfangs wärst du mit 343 auch nich zu Argaloth gekommen.



Jap. 343 ist lächerlich. Sicherlich ist es natürlich möglich damit was zu in guten Gruppen zu legen, aber wenn man einen Raid aufstellt, will man auch RANDOM was legen. Und gerade der aktuelle Content ist mal wieder wirklich schwierig und kein Wotl durch Rush Scheiss.

Wuerd dich also auch nicht mitnehmen, zumal man ja die Moeglichkeit hat auf ~350 zu kommen mit Ruf und Craft Items.


----------



## Brangar (11. März 2011)

Also ich finde auch, man kommt recht einfach an ein gutes ilvl.
Ich habe ausschliesslich mit Ruf, Marken und HC Items ein ilvl von 350.
Bis jetzt war ich nur drei Mal bei Argaloth, aber da fahr ich in diesem Equip ohne Probleme meine 12k.

Ich habe aber gemerkt was passiert wenn manche leute meinen (und der Raidleiter so gnädig ist) sie müssten mit einem ilvl von 333 in einen Raid gehen.
Wir hatten beim ersten Mal Argaloth genau zwei davon im Raid. Hat uns mind 5 Wipes gekostet (Enrage), bis die restlichen Spieler den fehlenden Damage der beiden ausgeglichen haben und auch da war es nur eine Punktlandung.

Sowas muss man sich wirklich nicht antun, da wie gesagt gute Items mit relativ wenig Aufwand zu bekommen sind.

Also nicht soviel rumheulen, mehr spielen ;-)


----------



## Whizzlefizz (11. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Das beste an dem ItemLevel ist vor allem die eingebaute Anzeige unter "C" denn diese berechnet immer den besten Slot den man dabei hat, also wenn man Tankgear mit 350 hat und dann auf Heal, wechselt dann hat man auch 350 *g*
> Das selbe für PvP Sachen die man mit sich rumschleppt, angelegt blaue 325er Beine aber in der Tasche 359er PvP Beine dann rechnen die PvP Beine.
> Möcht da nicht wissen wieviele Leute da in Raids gehen die nicht das geforderte Ilevel haben und mitbekommen tut es ja keiner da man ja nur mit "AV und Ilevel /w" soll *g*



Deshalb schau ich noch auf den - alle mit schwachem Herzen _jetzt_ weghören - Gearscore. 

Nicht falsch verstehn, den nur um zu sehn auf welchem Niveau sich der Spieler momentan befindet. Wer da schon auf 8500+ is kann bedenkenlos mitgenommen werden, isser arg niedrig der GS schaut man halt ob wenigstens schön gesockelt umgeschmiedet und verzaubert ist. Das is schon auch n Anzeichen für nen guten Spieler. Dass man mit nonhero Equip nix reißt sollte jedem vernünftigen Spieler selbst bewusst sein.


Als letztes noch: /cheer Mayestic, absolut treffend formuliert, danke dafür


----------



## Captn.Pwn (11. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht man nicht drüber zu diskutieren.
> 
> Der Jenige der den Raid aufbaut, legt auch die Bedingungen fest.
> 
> Kann ein Spieler die Bedingungen nicht erfüllen, ist er nicht der Spieler der gesucht wird und es ist nicht der Raid den der Spieler sucht.



genau dieses comment sollte man unter jeden "i-lvl" / "meine klasse ist tot" / "kack gs" / [insert gear mimimi] thread setzen.
lässt sich nicht besser sagen.


----------



## Scorpionboy (12. März 2011)

blödes ilvl


----------



## Raijka (12. März 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Jap. 343 ist lächerlich. Sicherlich ist es natürlich möglich damit was zu in guten Gruppen zu legen, aber wenn man einen Raid aufstellt, will man auch RANDOM was legen. Und gerade der aktuelle Content ist mal wieder wirklich schwierig und kein Wotl durch Rush Scheiss.
> 
> Wuerd dich also auch nicht mitnehmen, zumal man ja die Moeglichkeit hat auf ~350 zu kommen mit Ruf und Craft Items.




Also mein Twink Jäger war dort mit itemlvl 332 und 12k DPS über den gesamten Kampf waren genug um First Try zu legen.....Gear Score ist nicht alles man kann auch aus schrott Gear einiges herausholen wenn man sich damit beschäftigt 

Insgesamt waren wir 8 Twinks aus der Gilde und nur 2 Mains also so schwer ist BF nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Cassiopheia (12. März 2011)

Raijka schrieb:


> Also mein Twink Jäger war dort mit itemlvl 332 und 12k DPS über den gesamten Kampf waren genug um First Try zu legen.....Gear Score ist nicht alles man kann auch aus schrott Gear einiges herausholen wenn man sich damit beschäftigt
> 
> Insgesamt waren wir 8 Twinks aus der Gilde und nur 2 Mains also so schwer ist BF nun wirklich nicht.



Es geht hier um Random. Du weißt nicht ob die Leute was können oder nicht, du kannst nur das Gear / Achievements checken. Des Weiteren gehts auch nicht um BF, sondern um andere Raids wenn man den Anfangspost liest.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (14. März 2011)

Einen unmöglichen Gearscore zu verlangen ist was anderes, als einen möglichen Gearscore zu verlangen. Mit dem DungeonFinder habt ihr doch noch Glück... Ach wie schön waren die Zeiten wo man einen Nachmittag in BRD verbringen musste um an sein Gear zu kommen... Und selbst da konnte man noch nicht absehen, wann man in Raids konnte... und ihr regt euch hier über ca 10 GS Punkte auf...


----------



## Erdnusskopf (25. März 2011)

Um den Thread mal wieder zu beleben. Gerade passiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iLvl-Checks jetzt auch schon für Ulduar...


----------



## Cassiopheia (25. März 2011)

Sowas kann nur von Leuten kommen die Leute suchen die ihr fehlendes Spielvermögen ausgleichen xD@Erdnusskopf


----------



## Fritzlkong (26. März 2011)

Raijka schrieb:


> Also mein Twink Jäger war dort mit itemlvl 332 und 12k DPS über den gesamten Kampf waren genug um First Try zu legen.....Gear Score ist nicht alles man kann auch aus schrott Gear einiges herausholen wenn man sich damit beschäftigt
> 
> Insgesamt waren wir 8 Twinks aus der Gilde und nur 2 Mains also so schwer ist BF nun wirklich nicht.



BF als Raid zu bezeichnen ist ja fast schon lachhaft.


----------



## Nisbo (26. März 2011)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Um den Thread mal wieder zu beleben. Gerade passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei yogg "alone in the dark" oder "1 light" bzw LK auf hc klappts auch mit dem besten itemlevel (im moment) nicht ^^


----------



## dragonfire1803 (26. März 2011)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen hier im Forum von einem Tank gelesen, der wollte mit seinem 85er (ca 140k life) ICC10 gehen miit einer random grp. Er wurde abgelehnt mit der Begründung "sry zu wenig life".
Sowas kommt dann bei raus wenn der Raidleiter zu wenig Ahnung hat, oder es ist die selbe grütze was mich schon zu bc genervt hat das man als random mindestens T5 haben musste um überhaupt Kara gehen zu können.


----------



## Nisbo (26. März 2011)

Also bei BC hatte ich damals noch auf FDS keine Probleme, da wurde sich das gear bzw die Stats noch persönlich angeschaut bzw im Gespräch "erörtert"
So bin ich als Bär auch mit meinen PvP Gear, weil crit imun, mitgenommen worden, zumindest Kara, ZA, MH, BT, Grul, Maggi
SSC und SunWell wollten sie dann nicht ^^ es wurde sich halt viel Zeit genommen die Leute auszusuchen und AVs waren auch nicht nötig.

Kann aber auch an FDS liegen denn auf dem Server war nicht all zu viel los gewesen und ich war auch nicht als MT eingesetzt


----------



## Problembeere (26. März 2011)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen hier im Forum von einem Tank gelesen, der wollte mit seinem 85er (ca 140k life) ICC10 gehen miit einer random grp. Er wurde abgelehnt mit der Begründung "sry zu wenig life".



Das kommt daher, dass alle nur noch dran denken als sie mit 85 zum ersten mal in ICC drin standen und der Tank durch 30% Buff plötzlich knapp 300k Life hatten xD
Und als es aktuell war, hatten wir nen Tank mit 70k unbuffed. Lawl.


----------



## Amandea (26. März 2011)

Bin zwar ne Hexe, aber Stoff ist Stoff:

Kopf 346 (Ini, Punkte)
Hals 359 (Ruf)
Schultern 346
Brust 346
Rücken 346
Armschienen 346
Dolch 346
Schildhand 346
Zauberstab 346
Hände 359 (ruf)
Gürtel 359 (Herstellbar, zur not auch den von Ruf mit Wille, kann man wegschmieden)
Hose 359 (Herstellbar)
Schuhe 359 (Ruf)
1 Ring 346
2 Ring 346
1 Schmuck 346/359 (Vulkan)
2 Schmuck 359 (Ruf)

Ergibt ein ilvl von 350/351

Wer sagt ilvl 343 ist zu wenig kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Wer nicht bereit ist etwas in seinen Charakter zu investieren, darf sich nicht wundern.

Du willst raiden, und ich schätze mal auch mehr als 1 Boss legen? Also sollen alle anderen gut ausgerüstet sein, aber du nicht unbedingt? Meine Meinung ist einfach, wer nicht das Max aus seinen Char versucht rauszuholen, der will auch nicht wirklich raiden.

Fakt ist du gehst nicht mit Spielern von For the Horde oder Vodka mit, die sagen: Wir clearen auch zu 9, also können wir auch einen "lowieequipteren" mitnehmen, sondern mit normalen Spielern, die genau wie die meißten einen Beruf haben, Kinder ect. Und wenn sie raiden wollen, wollen sie natürlich gut ausgerüstete Spieler mitnehmen, um mehr als 1 Boss zu legen und nicht jemand der denkt, 343 reicht schon, wenn schaden fehlt, müssen die andern das halt ausgleichen.


----------

